# Simms Wader Sale



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

There is a nice little sale going on Madison River Fishing Company for Simms waders right now.

This is a go-to site for me for good sales and quality gear. (I’ve bought rods and reels here too.) Things are not always on sale, but when they are, you can get some smoking deals.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Wasn't PBH needing some new waders? 

This one would get a long look from me if I were in the market for fishing waders. 









Simms Flyweight Stockingfoot Waders Dark Stone


Introducing Simms first stockingfoot wader with GORE-TEX® PRO Stretch in the crotch gusset and arm gussets for the most flexible wader that moves with your body on any terrain. Designed for bringing hard-to-reach waters into focus, Flyweight Stockingfoot Waders fuel the advance with a...




www.mrfc.com


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

The G4s are still pricey, but a lot less than retail.

Best wader currently on the market, IMO.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> The G4s are still pricey, but a lot less than retail.
> 
> Best wader currently on the market, IMO.


Yeah, they are superb indeed if the finances allow. 

I mentioned this in the other wader thread we had, but I wonder if the new "Guide classics" are as good as the old "Classic Guides". (Didn't see this model in the sale.)









Guide Classic Men's Fishing Waders | Simms Fishing


SIMMS Guide Classic Stockingfoot Men's Fishing Waders. GORE-TEX waterproof-breathable fabric. Built for durability and performance. Industry-best Guarantee.




www.simmsfishing.com


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

No way they are as good, but probably pretty darn good! (Classic Guides are the best wader ever sewn!) 

And they were not a model that is on sale.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

We are in different tax brackets, and I just found that out. Looks like Frogg Toggs for me! I did get excited though lol


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

bthewilde said:


> We are in different tax brackets, and I just found that out. Looks like Frogg Toggs for me! I did get excited though lol


I haven't used them but those Tributary waders are 40% off for $120. Pretty stellar deal for an entry level setup with a reputable company.

I used whatever was at Walmart/etc until recently. Utah can be hard on gear and I got an acceptable deal on a different brand. I love the upgrade. But to be honest, I wasn't ready for them my first 25 years of fly fishing. Just not enough discipline to care for them.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

You bought Patagonia waders, didn’t you?!?!?

Think of the children!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Vanilla:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Wasn't PBH needing some new waders?


Tis the season.

(should I just send you my address in a private chat?)


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

You know Vanilla, most of us on here highly respect what you have to say, but really, your unexplained hatred of Patagonia surprises me and seems unbecoming to you. 
Please, clear the air and give us some actual examples of the reasons you hate Patagonia. For the most part, "Patagonia bashing" amountest hunters is very unrealistic and based upon very vague realities and rumors. 
Maybe I should be a Patagonia hater, I don't know, but little snide remarks and innuendo just don't seem like reason enough for such hate.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

BP, I was hoping the “think of the children” part of my post would lead backcountry to see it was a comment in jest. That discussion is for a different thread on a different day, but my reasons have been very clearly stated in many different discussions in the past.

But to make it relevant to the thread here, if Simms is the Alabama of waders, Patagonia would be the BYU version. Aside from my personal feelings about them, their gear is overpriced and not that great.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> Vanilla:
> 
> View attachment 154181


Not all sales are created equal. Some sales are like 10%, so not really a big deal. But many of these sales on MRFC are very steep discounts. This is where I got my Z-Axis years ago for 50+% off. You can really find some very high end rods for middle of the road rod prices if you pay attention. This is the only place I buy fly line. I usually pick up $100 fly line for about $35-40 just by watching the sales.

This is my November gratitude service to you all! MRFC has some great deals every once in a while.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Vanilla said:


> You bought Patagonia waders, didn’t you?!?!?
> 
> Think of the children!


Sorry to disappoint but I got a screaming deal on some Orvis Pros during the pandemic. I beat waders up and really likes the Cordora.

Ironically, my daughter will have a pair of Simms when she starts fly fishing. Not a bad hand me down. For the children! 😁


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

BPturkeys said:


> You know Vanilla, most of us on here highly respect what you have to say, but really, your unexplained hatred of Patagonia surprises me and seems unbecoming to you.
> Please, clear the air and give us some actual examples of the reasons you hate Patagonia. For the most part, "Patagonia bashing" amountest hunters is very unrealistic and based upon very vague realities and rumors.
> Maybe I should be a Patagonia hater, I don't know, but little snide remarks and innuendo just don't seem like reason enough for such hate.


It's just a running joke between us now. I tell him about how much I love their summer hoodies and he talks about how much he prefers subpar gear 😁


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH- I’m finally getting the respect I deserve!


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Vanilla said:


> BP, I was hoping the “think of the children” part of my post would lead backcountry to see it was a comment in jest. That discussion is for a different thread on a different day, but my reasons have been very clearly stated in many different discussions in the past.
> 
> But to make it relevant to the thread here, if Simms is the Alabama of waders, Patagonia would be the BYU version. Aside from my personal feelings about them, their gear is overpriced and not that great.


Agreed, it's average gear for top of the line prices.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Not all sales are created equal. Some sales are like 10%, so not really a big deal. But many of these sales on MRFC are very steep discounts. This is where I got my Z-Axis years ago for 50+% off. You can really find some very high end rods for middle of the road rod prices if you pay attention. This is the only place I buy fly line. I usually pick up $100 fly line for about $35-40 just by watching the sales.
> 
> This is my November gratitude service to you all! MRFC has some great deals every once in a while.



See any good buys you would recommend for a good stillwater rod?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I can't help it. The sound of the most interesting man in the world enters my head while I read Vanilla's posts....


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Catherder said:


> See any good buys you would recommend for a good stillwater rod?


That Hardy doesn’t seem to fit the bill for a Stillwater rod. And I’ve never even handled the Lefty Kreh Pro II Series, but I have a TFO BVK in 8 wt and have really liked that rod in the limited capacity I’ve used it. I’m a TFO fan overall. A decent product at lower prices. Although I’d probably want the 9’6” 7 wt for stillwater, and that one is sold out.

Watch that site. Every few months different rods go up and you can get some nice stuff at lower prices. I’ve seen $900+ Winston rods for less than $400 on this site before. And my Z-Axis was also less than $400. Every once in a while they drop an awesome sale.


----------

